# xbox 360 kinect extension cable ?



## gps4 (Jan 10, 2011)

my wife bought the kids an xbox 360 kinect for christmas this morning. im trying to make sure i can have it instant set-up ready when they wake up christmas morning. i notice that the kinect sensor is wired and is clearly too short for mounting the sensor to the wall and runing cable through walls and ceiling to the surround sound receiver. i noticed that the instructions advise against using anything other than the $50 microsoft extension cable. howeve, i saw a couple of posts about using an active usb cable to extend the sensor cable....have any of you tried this?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

From what I have read it appears that the kinect does not use a standard USB cable, Nyko does offer a fifteen foot cable for about half of what MS charges.


----------



## dmiller68 (Apr 9, 2012)

I used a standard USB cable wrapped in shrink wrap and ran it through the wall. The only problem is that you can't run power across it. It wasn't an issue for me as I plugged it in behind the TV.


----------

